#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  vrijheids van meningsuiting

## zippo33

Vrijheid van menings uiting - 
Na al het gene wat er gezegd en gebeurt is over de islam, ben ik eens in de wet gaan kijken wat er nu precies toegestaan is om te zeggen door allerlei figuren!! 

22 okt. 2004, 17:19 
"Nederland moet worden beschermd tegen de import van de islamtische cultuur, die onze tolerantie en democratie alleen maar om zeep zal helpen." Onafhankelijk Tweede-Kamerlid Wilders en directeur Spruyt van de conservatieve Edmund ... (bron: Binnenland) 
bron: de telegraaf 



het volgend artikel, Bessst intersant. 


artikel 137c van het Strafrecht. 

'Hij die zich in het openbaar, mondeling of bij geschrift of afbeelding, 
opzettelijk beledigend uitlaat over een groep mensen wegens hun ras, hun 
godsdienst of levensovertuiging of hun hetero- of homoseksuele gerichtheid, wordt 
gestraft met gevangenisstraf van ten hoogste een jaar of geldboete van de derde categorie' 

graag jullie reactie's

----------

